

Ask HN: New to LA, new to US, looking for job, home, friends, etc. - 3a0e8ff4e557

I&#x27;m a legal immigrant who is awaiting job authorization (in the mean time, I still need some cash relief). I don&#x27;t have a social security number, a credit history, a bank account, etc., but I do have an I-94 from Department of Homeland Security proving my legal status in the US.<p>I was wondering if anyone could recommend me some jobs that are known to pay under the table. I&#x27;ll do my taxes of course, but having to be in the US without proper work is a struggle.
I have the following skills:<p>-Speak and write English perfectly; published a book before
-Programming; started and ran a small software startup for 3 years
-Bilingual in English and Mandarin&#x2F;Cantonese; little Spanish
-Comfortable with people, cameras, the public, etc.
-Teaching diploma in music (piano)
-Some film skills: directed 2 shorts and produced a YouTube talk show with almost 15k subscribers
-But got expelled from college, so no degree (long story)<p>I probably have some skills that are in need, but most of these jobs are out of reach due to my lack of a social security number. Can you recommend some places that are known to pay under the table? I&#x27;d do anything literally so long as it&#x27;s not illegal. Thanks!<p>P.S. I&#x27;m seriously entertaining the idea of busking playing piano on Hollywood Boulevard for a living.
======
byoung2
I believe all you need to get a social security number is an I-94. Have you
applied already?

1\.
[http://www.ssa.gov/pubs/EN-05-10096.pdf](http://www.ssa.gov/pubs/EN-05-10096.pdf)

